# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Dos presas de Escocia

## perdiguera

Rebuscando en el ordenador me han aparecido esta imágenes de dos presas de Escocia que tuve la oprtunidad de fotografiar en un viaje de hace casi tres años.
Las primeras cinco imágenes corresponden a la presa de Laggan situada junto a la carretea A-86 cerca de la población de Roybrigde.


Las cinco segundas no recuerdo que presa era, ni la encuentro. Por la fecha en que fueron tomadas las fotos debe estar cerca de la poblacion de Glengarry.

Van en el siguiente mensaje

----------

Jonasino (14-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora las fotos.

Laggan











La otra

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),FEDE (17-ene-2016),HUESITO (14-ene-2016),Jonasino (14-ene-2016),Josito1969 (14-ene-2016),Los terrines (14-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),sergi1907 (14-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes imágenes Perdiguera.

Sería interesante poder ir teniendo fotografías de embalses de fuera de España.
Esta presa podríamos ponerla en el ¿qué será?, yo tampoco consigo encontrarla en la red.

Saludos

----------

perdiguera (14-ene-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Es una buena idea. Como hace tiempo del viaje y a pesar de que las fotos llevan un orden de captura, no he podido averiguar dónde las tomé. Solo el día, la hora y después de unas y antes de otras, pero no aparece en ningün lugar entre las de antes y las de después.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que ya la he encontrado. Si no me equivoco se trata de la presa del lago Arklet que se encuentra entre el lago Katrine y el Lomond.
Lo digo porque he visto estas imágenes en Google: 





La primera es de: 
 The Loch Arklet Dam (C) Gordon Brown :: Geograph Britain and Irela

Y la segunda de:
Loch Arklet dam | Home IPForum Photography tours and works… | By ...

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ene-2016),Los terrines (18-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------

